# Sql oracle job erstellen



## devian_der_999 (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo Forum,

stehe gerad mal wieder aufm schlauch.

Ich habe ein paar  (2) SQL anweisungen, die ich einmal am Tag ausführen möchte. Ich denke das ich einen Job erstellen muss, weiß allerdings nicht wie. Weiß da jemand weiter, oder hat ein tutorial? Vorzugsweiße in Deutsch 

Gruß DeviAn


----------



## Nico Graichen (29. Juli 2009)

devian_der_9999999 hat gesagt.:


> Weiß da jemand weiter, oder hat ein tutorial?


ja Google 
http://www.google.de/search?q=oracle+create+job
oder bing
http://www.bing.com/search?q=oracle+create+job


----------

